# Des PE en or !



## Nanou91 (11 Août 2022)

Quand je vous le dis qu'en 25 ans de métier, à part 2 familles lourdingues sur la ponctualité, je n'ai eu que des Parents Employeurs en or.
Une famille, polynésienne, dont je me suis occupée du petit garçon de janvier 2014 à septembre 2016, est repartie à Tahiti en 2020.
De passage en métropole, avec un timing très serré, ils sont quand même passés me voir et m'offrir quelques cadeaux.
Je suis en congés donc pas sur mon temps de travail.... et quand bien même ils seraient venus sur mes horaires de travail, je les aurais reçus avec plaisir.
Et ils m'attendent de pied ferme à Tahiti....


----------



## Lijana (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour, que du bonheur avec des PE comme çà. Profitez bien de vacances pour finir la bouteille du Rhum  🍾.
Je voudrais avoir moi aussi de PE comme les vôtre. Reconnaissant du bon travail qu'on fait avec leurs enfants.


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Août 2022)

En 2015, alors qu'on était sous contrat, ils m'avaient offert une botte de gousses de vanille (il y en avait au moins pour 500 euros).
Et une perle noire de Tahiti...


----------



## NOELLA92 (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je suis tombée moi aussi sur des parents  désagréables(trois familles en plus de 20 ans) mais d'autres avec lesquels je suis restée en contact aujourd'hui encore. de temps en temps tel ou sms pour me demander de mes nouvelles ou donner des nouvelles des enfants, 'rentrée scolaire, anniversaire, photos de vacances... d'autres qui sont dans le quartier passent me voir pour un petit coucou avec les enfants. C'est vraiment super ...


----------



## Baby33200 (15 Août 2022)

Nanou91, quelle chance de tomber sur des Polynésiens, leurs gentillesse, partage, vie et culture sont légendaire,🌴 ils vous accueillent avec le sourire et bonne humeur, c'est leurs façons d'être ❤️
Nous partons en Polynésie dans 15 jours essentiellement pour rencontrer des gens comme eux ! C'est ce qui nous manque tellement ici. Je vous souhaite d'aller les voir en Polynésie, attention, la plupart des métropolitains ne veulent pas revenir, 😉 c'est le Paradis sur terre. 🌴
Et comme on dit là bas 
Mauruuru Roa 🌺 
J LM


----------



## chantal01 (16 Août 2022)

bonjour, c'est génial, en 16 ans, un seul souci les autres tous de super parents on le dit pas assez, bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Août 2022)

Bien sûr qu'il y a de supers PE qui ne mettent jamais de bâtons dans les roues qui donnent leur entière confiance qui laissent faire l'ass mat à sa façon sans rien redire parce que cela leur convient et je dirais heureusement qu'on ne "tombe" pas que sur des c..s car ce serait invivable ... ceux qui veulent gérer et ne pas s'occuper de notre organisation qu'on doit faire comme ci comme çà à ceux-là je dirais n'allez emm..der personne gardez votre môme vous-même comme çà vous rendrez heureuse une ass mat !!! bon courage à toutes et tous !


----------



## nanou36 (16 Août 2022)

Oui je lis vos messages sur certains parents. De même pour moi en 20 ans d.ass/mat j'ai eu 3/4 parents très désagréables. Du genre je vous propose de payer soit vos cp soit votre préavis 🤣je vous  assure, elle m'avait payé les 2 mais qu'elle ambiance pour fin de ce contrat.elle se demandai aussi pourquoi je n'offrai rien a toutes les fêtes anniversaire etc...et j'en passe
Une autre racontait sa vie sur Facebook et j'ai su que les sachets de thé dégueu qu'elle ne voulait pas était pour la nounou. Un jour elle m'apporte 8 petits gâteaux car on était 4 ds le foyer 🤪 disait elle. Ça vous fera 2 chacun disant elle. Hihihi !!!!! Je précise que ces parents ont des situations très très confortables professionnellement.
Certains sont tellement reconnaissants. (Boucles d'oreilles)or.
Forfait soins institut. Bref !
Je continue mon travail comme je sais faire,  affectueusement sérieux, responsable. Les petits nous le rendent bien. C'est déjà ça...


----------



## nanou36 (16 Août 2022)

Superbe ces parents Polynésiens. Whaou ! La chance ouï en tt cas ne pas hésiter si possible pour aller la bas. Leur culture est bien différente de la nôtre.


----------



## Jeanine1 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour Nanou91,
Eh oui il n’y a pas de cas sans exception, bravo à eux et avant tout c’est parce que tu mérites cette reconnaissance et c’est vraiment chouette !
Pas plus tard qu’hier, un parent à toqué à ma porte pour me remettre une enveloppe. Honnêtement, je pensais que c’était les documents de fin de contrat…
Après son départ, quand j’ai ouvert l’enveloppe, il y avait un chèque de 300€.
Je vous transfère la suite de notre conversation…


----------



## Jeanine1 (17 Août 2022)

Re bonjour……..
J'ai ouvert l'enveloppe sur le sachet et j'y ai trouvé un chèque de 300€.
Dites-moi ce que c'est s'il vous plaît.
Merci pour votre réponse 
Sa réponse 👇
« C'est une prime de ma part pour récompenser le sérieux dont vous avez fait preuve  tout au long de votre contrat. »
Cette prime vient bien sur s'ajouter au solde de tout compte qui vous sera versée prochainement.
Vous pouvez l'encaisser après le reçu de ce solde si vous le souhaitez. Merci pour tout, je vous ferais parvenir des nouvelles de …


----------



## Jeanine1 (17 Août 2022)

Ma réaction 👇

« Ah non ……c'est très très gentil de votre part mais je ne peux pas l'accepter. Je n'ai fait que mon travail qui n'est que mon devoir. N’oubliez pas que votre satisfaction est mon bien-être. Je bénis le ciel si j’ai été d’une utilité.
Revenez chercher ce chèque s'il vous plaît.
Merci
Non c'est trop, je ne peux pas l'encaisser, c'est au dessus de mes forces.
Mais merci l'intention vaut mieux que l'acte
………
Il a bien réagi👇👇

« Je peux vous proposer de le détruire?
Ou sinon je peux etre la dans 5mn »


----------



## Jeanine1 (17 Août 2022)

Ma reponse
Oui vous pouvez revenir 
Merci


----------



## Jeanine1 (17 Août 2022)

Et il est revenu chercher son chèque
Je lui ai donc retourné son chèque et j’ai loué le geste gravé dans ma petite mémoire. J’ai été très émue car, car c’es trop touchant!
Comme quoi certains parents reconnais bien notre travail et cette reconnaissance est très motivant y compris quand nous voyons grandir l’enfant du début de l’accueil jusqu’à sa rentrée à l’école😂
Courage à toutes.


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

Il est en effet rare qu'un PE offre une prime de l'argent en guise de cadeau. Plus fréquemment on nous offre des objets, ce qui bien sur nous fait très très plaisir car c'est évidement une très belle attention.

Ceci dit, perso', même si je n'attends rien en particulier de mes PE et que le sourire de l'enfant, le merci sincère et chaleureux d'une Famille est mon seul moteur j'ai appris aussi que savoir accepter un cadeau quel qu'il soit, même de l'argent, est aussi une preuve de respect et de bienveillance envers celui qui nous l'offre. 
Ce Parent se faisait une joie de te remercier financièrement en plus des mots qu'il a pu te dire (et qui sont plus importants c'est vrai) car lui même qui fait sans doute son travail avec soin aussi reçoit volontiers comme preuve de gratitude de la part de son patron une prime. 
Je pense que c'est très franco-français de penser que l'argent "c'est sale".
Si ça avait été une corbeille de fruits ou un beau bouquet de fleurs l'aurais tu refusé? Je suppose que non et même si tu déteste les fleurs d'ailleurs, n'est ce pas?! Apprendre à accepter un cadeau tel qu'un chèque ne devrait il pas être si différent, non?!

A vrai dire c'est une réflexion philosophique qui me vient et non un jugement. 
Juste j'essaie de comprendre pourquoi une Nounou est gênée de recevoir des sous, une prime quand je ne connais aucun autre salarié qui en est déstabilisé?
Je me questionne tout comme je me suis moi même interrogée quand j'ai été surprise et même un peu gênée de recevoir des sous à Noël, pourtant dans mon précédent métier c'était systématique et ne me gênait pas... J'ai donc en toute simplicité remercié gentiment car reconnaissons qu'on sait toujours comment le dépenser, peut être même pour acheter de nouveaux jouets pour les accueillis ;-)


----------



## Jeanine1 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour Griselda,
Belle réflexion philosophique😂
Je suis à cent pour cent d’accord avec tout ce que tu as écrit.
Je connais la situation de cette famille ( qui déjà doit sortir beaucoup d’argent pour la fin du contrat…), et ce n’est pas uniquement ce qui m’a poussée à refuser ces 300€… Accepter cette somme, c’est les « faire saigner » malgré ma connaissance de la situation…
Si c’était de l’espèce, j’aurais pris 20€ et rendu le reste mais hélas c’était un chèque.
J’espère juste qu’il n’est pas vexé mais je ne pense pas car, il ne m’aurait pas proposé de revenir chercher le chèque.
Mais ne t’inquiète pas je lui est demandé de me recommander si un jour il a un proche  recherche une assistante maternelle.
Merci pour ta brillante remarque


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour perso j'aurais accepté le chèque quelque soit sa somme car le PE l'a fait avec son coeur et je pense qu'il n'aura pas compris le fait que vous l'ayez refusé !!! mais chacun chacune réagit à sa façon ... en tout cas ce genre de PE se compte sur les doigts d'une seule main ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Août 2022)

Moi a votre place j aurais accepter ce chèque . Certe c est une grosse somme mais je me dis que si il vous la donne c est qu il on les moyens et réfléchi


----------



## Jeanine1 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour et merci à toutes celles qui ont réagi à mon témoignage. Toutes vos remarques vont Dans le même sens et j’y ferai référence une prochaine fois.
Je culpabilise tout de même pour avoir peut-être  vexé ou rendu un parent triste!
Encore Merci


----------



## Griselda (19 Août 2022)

Oui l'idée c'est de pouvoir y reflechir.
Si je suis souvent en difficulté financière, à tirer le diable par la queue comme on dit, mais qu'à la fin de ma collaboration avec ma super Nounou je tiens à lui témoigner ma gratitude je vais chercher comment. 
Si j'en suis venu à penser que lui offrir une belle prime (300 euros c'est en effet une belle prime, du moins dans notre métier), ce que je souhaite c'est surtout lui faire plaisir. Or si celle ci refuse, même si j'ai compris que c'est parce qu'elle est genée, je serais déçue d'avoir manifestement tapé à côté car il est évident qu'en remplissant ce joli chèque je ne me suis pas dit "Pourvu qu'elle refuse de l'encaisser car ça m'arrangerait mieux". Et en effet cette somme est très certainement une somme qu'ils peuvent donner, il est a esperer qu'ils n'ont pas fait un crédit à la conso pour t'offrir une prime.


----------



## Nounic (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai eu aussi une très grosse enveloppe par des super parents avec qui j'ai travaillé de décembre 2013 à août 2019 pour leur 2 enfants. 
Cette enveloppe m'a été remise au cours d'un apéro quelques jours après la fin du contrat. Elle contenait une jolie carte avec des mots attentionnés et 600 € en coupure de 50. 
J'étais extrêmement touchée par une telle reconnaissance de notre collaboration durant presque 6 ans.
Nous sommes toujours en contact réguliers: appels visio, anniversaire, photo de classe...
Après ce qui est le plus dur c'est quand on se retrouve avec des difficultés avec une famille on regrette encore plus celles avec qui les années ont été super.


----------



## nounoucat1 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour je ne suis pas encore intervenue sur cette discussion car pour ma part j'ai eu de nombreux bons PE. Mais je ne veux pas relier leur qualité aux cadeaux reçus même si j'en reçois toujours a Noël et en fin de contrat 
Pour la somme reçue et refusée par Jeanine c'est vrai que c'est beaucoup si j'avais été à sa place je l'aurais acceptée après avoir demandé au PE si ce n'était pas une erreur en soulignant que c'est énorme et un grand merci si c'est en reconnaissante d'un bon travail .
Il m'est arrivée de recevoir 50 euros pour les étrennes de nouvel an avec une maman gênée qui m'avait demandé si ça se faisait dans notre métier elle avait mis son billet dans une enveloppe avec de bons vœux.


----------

